# Hawaii mountaintop couple shoot



## JennaLeighWeddings (Sep 6, 2016)

Hey everyone, 

I wanted to share some from this couple that hiked the Lanikai pillbox hike in Hawaii.

This is normally a somewhat easy hike, but once the sun goes down it starts to get treacherous.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 6, 2016)

Nicely done; the only real nit I have is that their choice of black trousers/skirt is causing blending and loss of detail, but that's not the end of the world.  In #1, perhaps crop a little off the LH side to move them away from [more-or-less] dead centre?


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 6, 2016)

Absolutely lovely, clean shots.
Editing is glorious.
If I were ever to marry again (my wife is giving me a look) and was in Hawaii and wanted to look good, I'd seek you out.


----------



## JennaLeighWeddings (Sep 6, 2016)

tirediron, thank you for the suggestion. I should go back and play with the centering there to see how it would look with them on the left hand side.

Traveler, thanks for the compliment!


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 6, 2016)

Lovely.


----------

